# Bucephalandra & Cryptocoryne by OTS



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Latest Bucephalandra sp. Achillies. Beautiful. This one was told it will be pink flower.


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi all, introducing the true Bucephalandra sp. Black Gaia (NK)
This variant trade name is given by NK when he first found it. There another 2 variant under this gaia group, that is the Bucephalandra sp. Red Gaia and Bucephalandra sp. Blue Gaia









Yes it not black in color but due to the previous 2 named with blue and red and this is dark color. 
The leaf is long and with slight wavy.


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Not sure the actual ID yet. 
Currently we name it as Cryptocoryne sp. B2-1


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Cryptocoryne zukali red


----------



## planted-tnk-guy (Jan 28, 2014)

Love the crypt


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Love them all!


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Introducing the Bucephalandra sp. Pink Lady 
Hope all like this new bucephalandra.


----------



## Ericj (Oct 22, 2007)

ooh, I like the Pink Lady, very clean lines and nice color!


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Cryptocoryne keei.
Bullated leaf, showing green or/and brown in good condition environment, A beautiful crypt to have.









Cryptocoryne bullosa 
leaf more bullated and more thick than C.keei.









Cryptocoryne auriculata, another beautiful green crypt with nice marking. In good enviroment it leaf is luminous green with marking.


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Bucephalandra sp. kir royale









Bucephalandra sp. brilliant jade


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

2 more bucephalandra get it scientific name
http://www.aroid.org/gallery/boyce/...ldenowia 44, 415–421] - Wong & Boyce 2104.pdf


----------



## countryboy12484 (Jul 22, 2014)

I just picked up some pink lady myself very nice plant!


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

ts168 said:


> 2 more bucephalandra get it scientific name
> http://www.aroid.org/gallery/boyce/...ldenowia 44, 415–421] - Wong & Boyce 2104.pdf


Thank you very much!
Do you know if these 2 species (Bucephalandra micrantha, B. spathulifolia) were already known under commercial names before?


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Yes but other seller might use same name with different buce. If only come from original collector.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

